# edquota -t broken in FreeBSD 7.1?



## anesupport (Oct 2, 2009)

Am having the same problem as this fellow had with older versions of FreeBSD:

http://groups.google.com/group/fa.f...hread/f88f14900d7da035/b89de63a0625e422?hl=en

Specifically, edquota -t fails to set custom grace periods properly on a FreeBSD 7.1 server.  It always resets itself back to 7 days.  

You can turn quota off, remove the quota files manually, run edquota -t, disable & re-enable quotas for a user, turn quota back on, run quotacheck, and it's still 7 days.

edquota -t works fine on two different FreeBSD 6.1 boxes.  But not on this 7.1 machine.

Any suggestions besides editing quota.h manually & rebuilding the kernel?

Does anyone have custom grace periods working on a FreeBSD 7.1 server?


----------

